# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Zebra Finch και κυδωνια

## Efthimis98

Κανει να δινουμε κυδωνι στο zebra finch και στο καναρινι;
Και αν ναι σε τι ποσοτητες;

----------

